# Bluetooth: how to connect to headset with bluez-5.12?

## fdelente

Hello.

I have updated world today, and seen that bluez has been upgraded to 5.12. This has broken blueman (expected), but I don't know how to connect to my headset with another way. I have tried bluetoothctl, my adapter and the headset are recognized, paired and trusted ok. I have a bluetooth mouse too that works perfectly.

I have noticed this in /var/log/messages:

Jan 30 18:37:15 smug bluetoothd[1390]: a2dp-sink profile connect failed for 00:18:91:D0:7A:24: Protocol not available

even though my headset is A2DP-able.

How can I fix this? I have tried the commands given on the AUR bluetooth page (mainly how to use bluetoothctl), I have tried installing gnome-bluetooth and pulling gnome-bluetooth-applet-git from AUR, I have the applet icon but I still can't connect to my headset.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## lost+found

Hi,

It looks a little bit like an error I had in the past. See here: Can't open input device

Is the uinput kernel module loaded?

----------

## fdelente

Hello,

Thanks for your answer. I have uinput compiled in the kernel. With bluetoothctl I have

[bluetooth]# info 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Device 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

	Name: hear01

	Alias: hear01

	Class: 0x240404

	Icon: audio-card

	Paired: yes

	Trusted: yes

	Blocked: no

	Connected: no

	LegacyPairing: no

	UUID: Headset                   (00001108-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

	UUID: Audio Sink                (0000110b-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

	UUID: A/V Remote Control        (0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

	UUID: Handsfree                 (0000111e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

[bluetooth]# connect 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Attempting to connect to 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed

and at the moment I try to connect to the device, in /var/log/messages I get

Jan 31 17:22:27 smug bluetoothd[1342]: a2dp-sink profile connect failed for 00:18:91:D0:7A:24: Protocol not available

I have reemerged pulseaudio in case it helped, but it didn't: when restarting pulseaudio I got

Jan 31 17:27:56 smug pulseaudio[15558]: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: org.bluez.Manager.GetProperties() failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetProperties" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.Manager" doesn't exist

----------

## adimanav

@fdelente, were you able to resolve this issue? I'm also facing it.

----------

## hephooey

According to http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Notes/5.0/, the current 4.0 release does not support bluez 5, and it seems even 5.0 is not going to support HFP. And I heard ALSA cannot support bluez5 without pulseaudio...

----------

## poncho

 *Quote:*   

> media-sound/pulseaudio-4.99.3 version bump
> 
> We will need to bump it for getting bluez5 support

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500724

----------

## friesia

 *hephooey wrote:*   

> And I heard ALSA cannot support bluez5 without pulseaudio...

 

Is it true? Can anyone confirm? I can't find any information.

----------

## eccerr0r

I thought the blueman project was dead, 1.23 is very old... but it looks like 2.0 is coming...

https://github.com/blueman-project/blueman

----------

## 666threesixes666

i dont have bluetooth equipment anymore.  its possible to get audio to play back, mic in was painful.  some bluetooth headsets are touchy with linux bluetooth support.  try to emerge bluez and i remember something about having to make 

```

{

pulse something

something else

}

```

in some file somewhere.   :Laughing: 

----------

## williamewan01

hy,

Are you still facing this problem? if you find any solution please help me too because i have the same issue?

----------

## SumDog

I recently did a big update. I remember blocking Pulseaudio-4 because I ran into the total Bluetooth mess. I was running Pulse-2.x for a while just to keep everything working.

I just did the big gnome/pulse/bluez update. I unmerged blueman and tried bluedevil (QT/KDE); really they're just frontends and bluetoothctl works pretty well by itself.

I get these errors constantly when trying to reconnect my headset:

```
Mar 28 10:45:55 [bluetoothd] a2dp-sink profile connect failed for 34:DF:2A:09:A5:D0: Protocol not available

Mar 28 10:46:01 [pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: Properties changed in a device which information is unknown or invalid

                - Last output repeated twice -

Mar 28 10:48:47 [pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: Properties changed in unknown device

Mar 28 10:48:47 [pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: Properties changed in a device which information is unknown or invalid

```

I'm running pulseaudio-5.0, bluez-5.15. Anyone get this whole chain working?

----------

## ppurka

Have the same problem. Everything "just works" after a reboot but things stop working after a suspend/resume cycle, with exactly the same kind of errors as reported here.

Using bluez-5.18, pulseaudio-5.0-r1, gentoo-sources-3.12.13.

----------

## AchilleTalon

Same problem here with:

net-wireless/bluez-5.21-r1

media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r2

3.14.14-gentoo

That thing sucks! The bluetooth subsystem is required for some equipment for disabled people and it is broken for a long time. It seems nobody really care about it. Any bug reports?

And I must add the gnome gui to manage that thing is just a big joke. Anyone really tests this stuff before releasing it in the field?

I reported the problem as bug 520710

----------

## AchilleTalon

It seems the problem disappeared after I did a pulseaudio restart as suggested in the bug report. However, the only remaining problem is the connection doesn't establish itself automatically when I power on the bluetooth audio device, I still have to manually connect (not pairing, just connect) the device.

----------

